
Twitter 140overflow bug - skalldihor
https://twitter.com/skalldihor/status/846411915685511169
======
seds
So as I understood from the article (which is in Portuguese), you can bypass
Twitter's character limit by using a "." on every word, masking as if it's an
URL.

Well done. Did you report this to Twitter?

